# For 2 weeks in August - Need cooks/chefs in Freyburg Maine



## RIKI ADIVI

During 2 weeks in August, Mainewoods Dance Camp host about 80 campers, and the kitchen is responsible to feed them 3 meals per day and snacks twice a day.

Every dinner has a theme of different culture/country and therefore they are all different.This job is a fantastic opportunity to cook different type of cousins while all the recipes are provided ahead of time.This job is also an opportunity to work with high quality products and provide our customers with balanced and healthy meals, even for those campers that are vegetarians or vegans.

The kitchen crew is comprised of: Head cook and 3 assistance cooks that will work in shifts. At the end of the camp the kitchen crew is responsible to leave the kitchen clean.For the two weeks of the camp you can get lodging and food.

There will be another camp every year, and we hope to work with you again for more than just this summer.

pay: Hourly rate. Will be negotiated based on your experience


----------

